# منحنيات التبريد و التسخين للحديد



## المهندس جلال (15 يناير 2008)

منحنيات التبريد و التسخين لأي معدن هي المنحنيات التي تربط بين تغير درجة الحرارة للمعدن مع تغير الزمن أثناء التبريد من الحالة المنصهرة وصولاً إلى درجة حرارة الغرفة ( و بالعكس بالنسبة للتسخين ) مع التغيرات الطورية التي تحدث في المعدن .
إن شكل هذه المنحنيات بالنسبة للحديد النقي سيكون على الشكل المرفق مع المقالة .
المحور الشاقولي هو للحرارة Tمقاسة ب C و الأفقي للزمن t .
كما نرى فإن هناك نقاط توقف ( خطوط أفقية ) يتم فيها الانتقال من طور إلى آخر عند درجة حرارة ثابتة، نقاط التوقف هذه تعطى الرمز Ar عند التبريد و Ac عند التسخين .
يتجمد الحديد النقي عند درجة حرارة C 1536 و تكون بنيته البلورية عبارة عن مكعب متمركز الجسم B.C.C و يسمى بحديد d ، لدى متابعة التبريد و الوصول إلى نقطة التوقف Ar4 عند درجة حرارة C 1392 تتحول الشبكة البلورية للحديد من B.C.C إلى F.C.C ( بنية مكعبية متمركزة الوجوه ) و يسمى الحديد عندها بالأوستنيت y ، عند Ar3 تكون درجة الحرارة مساوية إلى C906 و تتحول الشبكة البلورية للحديد مرة ثانية إلى B.C.C و هنا يفقد الحديد خاصيته المغناطيسية و يسمى بالفريت ( a )غير المغناطيسي .
نقطة التوقف Ar2 تسمى بنقطة كوري و هي عند درجة الحرارة C 769 ، هنا لا يحدث أي تغيير في شكل البنية البلورية و إنما يتحول حديد ألفا الغير مغناطيسي إلى حديد ألفا المغناطيسي .
كان يعتقد سابقاً أنه عند نقطة كوري يحدث تغيير في الشبكة البلورية ، و قد كان يطلق على الحديد ألفا الغير مغناطيسي بحديد b و لكن تبين فيما بعد أن ذلك غير صحيح و أن هذا التحول يقتصر فقط على الخواص المغناطيسية .
يلاحظ من هذا الشكل أن موقع النقطة Ac3 أعلى من موقع النقطة Ar3 بحوالي عشر درجات ، و السبب في هذا الاختلاف هو ما يسمى بالتخلف الحراري و هو يعني زوال الأثر المغنطيسي بعد زوال السبب و لذلك فإن موقع النقطة A3 يحدد في مخططات التوازن الحرارية بشكل وسطي أي أنها تساوي على C 911 .
منحني التسخين ينطبق عليه الاتجاه العكسي.


----------



## تخصص الانتاج (1 مايو 2009)

مشكوووور لاكن ممكن تفصيل اكثر


----------

